# Saddle sores, how to cope.



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to HF 
my daughter has scoliosis at a 45% curve and a 25% curve. She rides and does get sore some times She uses a barrel saddle "conforms to her body "and we have regular Chiropractor visits


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

also sorry your link did not work


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know how painful it is to get saddle sores, not much fun.

I would suggest something like this to wear Padded Shorts for Her to help protect the area.

Depending on exactly where you are getting the sore, you could try rubbing with surgical spirit to toughen up the skin, but you don't want to use it on broken skin, or to get it directly in any more errr delicate places.

Don't be shy in discussing this with your trainer, she may have something else that she can put on the horses back that will help as well.


----------



## yidete (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.frontrangehippotherapy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/Doulbe-Handled-Surcingle.jpg this link should do the job

Well, I talked to the trainer, she's out of ideas as well, only thing we could think of was doubling the pillow-thingie, but it makes the whole thing hideously unstable and honestly, not much better. We are on tight budget, but those shorts look like they might help a fair bit and not blow my budget. (I doubt if we can afford any new equipment like a saddle, as my mom and the trainer just split a cost of a dressage saddle, that wasn't cheap at all, I'm afraid even to think how much something less traditional would cost, but generally I'm willing to consider it for the future)

I get those booboos right on my tailbone and it takes more than a week for them to heal up properly. I go through tubes and tubes of nappy rush cream as it seems to be the only thing that helps healing....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about something like this

Geo-Tech 1.5" Memory Foam Mattress Topper - Walmart.com

You could cut a mattress size piece into several pads, and they would not add bulk, but may give you the padding you need. Memory foam hold in teh heat though, but if you are only riding for a short time it shouldn't give problems to either horse or rider


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I loved doing my vaulting lessons as a kid, because we got to ride with the vaulting surcingle. 

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3525/3208546746_523ea636d7_z.jpg?zz=1


What kind of saddle do you ride... English or western?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

What about trying a thick sanitary pad? (People pad not horse pad)


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried one of these? They are designed for use on Shettie but I know a lot of para people who have used them with success (they make them bigger on request)
Saddle Pads

Also Get some cycling shorts to put on under your jods.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's cheap and it should help. Panty hose. Saddleseat riders swear by them.


----------



## yidete (Mar 4, 2013)

faye said:


> Have you tried one of these? They are designed for use on Shettie but I know a lot of para people who have used them with success (they make them bigger on request)
> Saddle Pads
> 
> Also Get some cycling shorts to put on under your jods.


Those look good, if they are as soft and pliable as I imagine, yet made out of leather. I might purchase one if I get rich accidentally (shrinks imagining how much one for a 170cm beast would cost)

Cycling shorts sound like a good idea though, got to look into the sports section. Some padding around tailbone should do the job.


> ha What about trying a thick sanitary pad? (People pad not horse pad)


Sanitary pads sadly do not help, I end up with the same sore +hole in a pad.



> It's cheap and it should help. Panty hose. Saddleseat riders swear by them.


What kind do you mean? ordinary sheer ones? I usually wear a pair of cotton ones under my trousers.



> I loved doing my vaulting lessons as a kid, because we got to ride with the vaulting surcingle.
> 
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3525/3...6d7_z.jpg?zz=1
> 
> ...


Yea, that's the type of surcingle I use too, but the pillowy pad used on the back of the horse is way smaller in my case and looks a bit worn out. Maybe I should get a new one of those thick pads, they can't cost a fortune!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

they wont cost as much as you think, you fit them yo your bum not the horses size.
Email Zoe (the lady who makes them) and ask. It cant hurt.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you ever fallen and hit your tailbone before? You can actually break it off. I ask bc my saddle sores are on my butt, not so much tailbone. HOWEVER if I have recently fallen on it, it DOES hurt for months when riding. My mom broke her tailbone OFF and it hurts her to ride for very long. But either way I am with everyone else. See about getting a seat pad. They help alot. Even the ones that are just waffle neoprene help ALOT! I'd get some thing a little thicker for yourself though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try the ladies regular made of nylon panty hose. If they don't work you're only out a couple of dollars. Unlike cotton they are slippery.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It sounds more like friction is the problem as much as padding. I would try the panty hose, unless they get too hot. When I do an endurance race, I use the generic, store brand desitin, because it is easier to smear than the regular name brand. A&D ointment is good, too, but it smells a little fishy.

Good Luck to you!!

Nancy


----------



## Saengchwi (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how you'd attach it with the surcingle, but they sell a pad called a donut for people whos tailbones hurt from sitting. Perhaps if you stitched a pocket on the bottom to run the surcingle through it could work for you though. They're cheap and made to relieve pressure.

Heres a link for a variety of them.
Amazon.com: donut pillows


----------

